# [how to] Come cancellare un HD intero?

## quantumwire

Cercavo un comando per resettare complemante un HD. Con questo intendo eliminare tutto in una botta sola... ma proprio tutto, partizioni di qualsiasi tipo incluse, master boot record... tutto!

Grazie.

----------

## lavish

```
fdisk /dev/hdX

<opzione "d">

<numero partizione>

<opzione "w">

```

Non basta?   :Question: 

----------

## xchris

dipende da cosa vuoi fare.

Se il problema e' "eliminare i dati confidenziali" non resta che fare riscritture multiple. (esistono anche dei tool)

ma anche un "cat /dev/urandom > device_disco" elimina tutto. (x N volte.... con N dipendente dal livello di paranoia)

ciao

----------

## comio

io sono per un:

```

# cat /dev/null > /dev/hdX

```

ma se hai dati riservati da voler tutelare... consiglio prima un paio di passate come:

```

# cat /dev/random > /dev/hdX

```

ciao

----------

## quantumwire

L'idea e' quella di dover vendere l'HD a qualcuno per cui vorrei fosse completamente "erased"... ovvero senza nulla... insomma un comando che spazza via tutto, ma proprio tutto.

----------

## xchris

```

for x in `seq 1 20`

do

 echo "Fase $x"

 cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hdxx

done

```

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdX

----------

## xchris

ne avevamo gia' parlato molto tempo fa.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=215109

E' meglio sovrascrivere + volte con dati casuali.

(ai tempi proponevo pure io /dev/zero... poi mi hanno bocciato l'idea  :Laughing: )

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

non per niente banale riprendere i dati cancellati su un'hd.... non è un po' paranoico come "livello di protezione"?

Tra l'altro... non c'è il verso di spaccare l'hd a sovrascrivere 20 volte tutto il disco?

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro... non c'è il verso di spaccare l'hd a sovrascrivere 20 volte tutto il disco?

 

mi auguro vivamente che 20 scritture non siano letali...

altrimenti e' meglio buttare il disco  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

allal buona e saggia maniera paranoica:

```
for ((c=1;c<6;c++));do

   echo -n "Passo $c... "

  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/random-seed count=1

  cat /tmp/random-seed > /dev/urandom

  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/discotuo bs=1

   echo completato

done
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro... non c'è il verso di spaccare l'hd a sovrascrivere 20 volte tutto il disco?

 

beh oddio, bene non gli fa.. l'importante e' tenerlo fresco nel durante.

piu che altro trovati qualcosa da fare nel frattempo   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> allal buona e saggia maniera paranoica:
> 
> ```
> for ((c=1;c<6;c++));do
> 
> ...

 

ammo' con bash 3?  :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

c'hai la fissa eh... si vede che ultimamente ho troppo a che fare col C.

c'e' ancora qualcuno col bagash 2.05?

----------

## xchris

ma toh...

ero convinto non andasse...

```

for ((c=1;c<6;c++)); do echo "xchris pi..a"; done

xchris pi..a

xchris pi..a

xchris pi..a

xchris pi..a

xchris pi..a

```

```

root@lyra xchris # etcat -v bash

[ Results for search key           : bash ]

[ Candidate applications found : 3 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-shells/bash :

        [  I] 2.05b-r9 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.05b-r11 (0)

        [M~ ] 3.0-r7 (0)

```

sorry  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma toh...
> 
> ero convinto non andasse...

 

Eravamo in due  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

@quantumwire : sorry, non avevo capito bene quello che dovevi fare...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## quantumwire

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> allal buona e saggia maniera paranoica:
> 
> ```
> for ((c=1;c<6;c++));do
> 
> ...

 

Mi potresti spiegare la necessita' dei primi due comandi "dd" e "cat"?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

servono come seed a urandom.. ovvero rigenerano l'entropia dell'algoritmo (pseudo!)casuale di /dev/urandom.

in pratica serve a generare dei dati quanto piu diversi e casuali possibile.

per i due malfidati la sopra: TZE!.   :Cool: 

----------

## quantumwire

Ci sta mettendo un'eternita'!!!!

HD da 60GB.

L'algoritmo di generazione dei numeri casuali... pesa come Winsoz!!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

e ci credo... fai meglio a trovati qualcosa da fare per il resto del pomeriggio   :Wink: 

----------

## quantumwire

La bellezza di 215 minuti e 11 secondi per una sola passata.

----------

